# New centipedes from China, help ID



## bengerno (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi,

I've just received them yesterday, here are the pics:

1st unknown:
From China.












Spiracles..





Around 3 inches.





They are so fast... 

2nd unknown:

My guess is Scolpendra subspinipes mutilans (red legged),












Thx in advance.


----------



## Jürgen (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey!

So on the first Pic i think its a Solopendra Spec. But what Spec...i don't know.

The second i think its no Scolopendra...look at the Headplate and the first Tergite..the Headplate is not overlaping the first Tergite.
Iam sure thats no S.s.mutilains.
Look at the Spiracle's too.

Regards
Jürgen


----------



## bengerno (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi,

I'm not too good in ID-ing Scolopendras....so I just watched the colors, what I know not good for ID-ing, but have no ID keys etc.  
PS: I'll improve my skills !!


----------



## nileppezdel (Jun 24, 2006)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=70634.

Here's mine, I got mine about 3 weeks ago.



Your 2nd pede there almost looks like a spinossissima


----------



## bengerno (Jun 25, 2006)

nileppezdel said:
			
		

> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=70634.
> 
> Here's mine, I got mine about 3 weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have seen your pics and they are very-very similar!  Just one thing left..we have to find out what species are they.


----------



## Steven (Jun 25, 2006)

just based on overall looks,

tmo the first one looks subspinipes nevertheless but indeed with quite big spines and rather tick ulltiamte legs, what's the antennae count on that one and how many spines does it have on the prefemur ? ventral ?

my guess for the second one 
male Sc.subspinipes striped legs (not 100% sure but i thought adult males of these don't have the stripes on their legs and have more orange colored legs then females who have yellowish striped legs,... i have 8 specimen of my hatch of last year left and 2 of the same batch look very similar to your second one.)

and China is quite big,... if you're sure like nileppezdel these are from the Guangxi region, my guess could be close.

remember ID based on pictures is never 100% trustfull 
you're gonna have to examine it more closely yourself.
write down antennae count, spine arrangement, lateral margins on tergites etc.


----------



## bengerno (Jun 25, 2006)

Steven said:
			
		

> and China is quite big,... if you're sure like nileppezdel these are from the Guangxi region, my guess could be close.


Hi,

Thanks for the info! 
I'm almost 100% sure that my scolos (I have 4 from the first species, and 1 from the second) are from the Guangxi region! 
Antennae count is: 14!


----------



## nileppezdel (Jun 25, 2006)

Steven, here's a dorsal pic of the prefemoral spines. 





Looks like 4, (5 if you include the prefemoral process) per side. There are two spines per side ventrally. could not get a good picture of them.

18 antennae segments, 9 appear smooth.


----------



## Randolph XX() (Jun 25, 2006)

Maybe u can compare the two with the Taiwanese Chilopoda paper
could be Sc.multidens

The first greenish one is quite similar to the one found in southern Japan, okinawa islands region and also Taiwan
the Second one is sold in china under the name"black dragon"
here are some Taiwanese pedes
these are wat Steven called "Taiwanese Morph Mutilans" aka"mean pede that bit Steven", the one with lill bit stripes on the last pair of legs





second one looks sorta like "red leg mutilans"





Both caught in Northern Taiwan, which is quite strange
cuz i used to think the first brown headed one can be only found in Southern Taiwan, where the weather is a lot warmer


----------



## bengerno (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi All,

Thanks for the comments and the help!

Here are some new pics (now this is the maximum what I could presentate  ...soo fast :wall:













..later I'll try to make some better pics. 

I think the position of the prefemoral spines is matching with *nileppezdel*'s pede.


----------



## Hei (Jun 27, 2006)

Hi all,

They're probably from Guangxi or Guangdong province in southern China.


----------



## bengerno (Jun 28, 2006)

Hei said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> They're probably from Guangxi or Guangdong province in southern China.


Hi,

Thanks for the help, and also for everything!


----------



## nileppezdel (Jun 29, 2006)

So does anyone have a freaking guess on the species? I must know if I have the only one in the US!!!!!


----------

